# Swallowtail Jig - mando tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down how i play this piece.....thanks for watching!

mando - Collings MT2-V

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsUqHgYMVFE


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice tune. Thanks for posting!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you giving your time to check it out!!


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

I went to the Tube to refresh on this one, but I think it's been removed. Is it still available somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If the video doesn't reappear, Google images shows a few tabbed examples. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

